# dash rattle (repost)



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I saw this on another message board and I know it's been discussed here before. If you have a sound from the middle of the dashboard, instrument cluster or thereabouts, it is most likely the air conditioner pipe tapping against the firewall. This would have taken me forever to figure out, but this guy posted the solution and there's a pic also. He said to bend the pipe, but i just bent the grounding clip and the whole job took only 2 seconds and much to my relief it actually fixed my rattle.

http://www.clubfrontier.org/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=820.


----------

